# Fuete de alimentacion de 12v/5A para una autoradio



## tintin__ (Dic 16, 2006)

Hola, buenas soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad es que no se mucho de electronica y queria saber si se puede hacer una fuente de alimentacion de 12v/5A para una autoradio con un fusuble de 5 amperios, con la finalidad de poder hacer un cajon con la autoradio, la fuente y unos buenos altavoces. Muchas gracias
Un saludo


----------



## Apollo (Dic 16, 2006)

Hola tintin__:

En esta página está el diagrama de una Fuente de 12v 5a., está en portugués.

Aqui hay otro modelo de Fuente de 5 Amperes.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## tintin__ (Dic 16, 2006)

Muchas gracias y aver que tal funciona ahora    mejor dicho aver si soy capaz de acerla, y funcionar  
  
Un saludo


----------

